# rolling paint on an aluminum boat



## crankbait09 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am going to be rolling the paint on to my aluminum jon boat.

I was in HD tonight looking for something that said "use me" for best results. But I came up empty. 

I know when it comes to using a brush, you want to use a Natural Hair Brush.

What type of roller should be used????? I am using an oil based gloss enamel, if that matters.


----------



## JGibson (Jun 6, 2013)

Never painted a boat before but I am a Painter by trade and when I paint steel doors I always use a 1/4 MoHair roller. It lays the paint down good and dries smooth. If you buy the more expensive Mohair rollers you get NO fibers in the paint.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks for the response. I will search the good ol depot, and see what they run


----------



## tsaints1115 (Jun 6, 2013)

I used foam rollers on mine. But I also went with Rustoleum Hammered paint so that imperfections will be hidden and any touch ups blend right in.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jun 6, 2013)

I have actually used those little foam rollers and tight nap rollers. The foam ones that I used gave me a few fits with tiny bubbles and such. Ultimately, it didn't much matter with the flat enamel I was using. If I were looking for a nice, smooth, glossy finish, I would try to spray it. You may want to do a google search for instructions on how to roll-paint cars. You may be surprised how much info there is for that and I am sure much of the same stuff would apply to boats.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jun 6, 2013)

jgibson

I was looking at those rollers when I was at HD tonight. I recognized the wrapper. $6 for two aint to bad. Do the rollers hold up well or will I have to buy a number of them?

Also, I have never spray painted anything. I was hoping to roll. I bought the gallons of paint tonight. can you really see the rolling flaws if you are not right on top of it?


----------



## cva34 (Jun 6, 2013)

I recently used a 3/8 nap roller on my alu boat..People look at it and say you sprayed it..It turned out so smooth..Even the Fed-Ex guystopped and commented on it...Maybe it was the paint sure was not my painting skills..I used Duralux aluminum boat paint green...Cleaned and sanded washed with vinegar and rolled on 2 coats ..as per instructions on paint...cva34


----------



## simbelle (Jun 7, 2013)

I used RustOleum Oil based Primer and paint on the inside of my build : 1/4 inch roller worked well: but last time I was in Lowes I noticed a product/ thinner called Petrol that said it was for brushing/rolling oil based better finish? I don't know?


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 7, 2013)

Do a google search for "roll and tip painting". This method gives good results for a smooth finish.


----------



## JGibson (Jun 8, 2013)

They hold up pretty good. I used 2 of them to paint around 40 apartments with up to 8 doors in each. Two colors, brown and gray, one roller for each color. I just knocked them off into the paint and reuse later. If you buy the more expensive rollers, they have plastic tubes that the fibers are attached to and you will get less fibers in the paint. If I ever decide to paint my boat I will use the Roll & Tip method. I use it on wood doors, makes them look really good.

*Side Note*
I could have swore I responded to this thread a few days ago with a response almost like this one but for some odd reason it didn't show up...


----------

